# Don't test drive the Performance Model 3 if...



## SoFlaModel3

... you already have a RWD Model 3. I'm trying to digest what happened on my test drive this afternoon and the only thing I can come back with is how do I sell my car without losing money and swing for the fences on the performance car (read as unlikely to happen). My wife does want a Model 3, but she has her heart set on the white/white treatment and thus my car won't do it for her.

Full video review coming later, but for now I will leave you with this -- the instant torque factor in the RWD is awesome. On the flip slide when you're rolling and hit the GO pedal in the Performance Car you feel your chest sink back into the seat. So I repeat, do not test drive the Model 3 Performance if you already have a Model 3 RWD -- it's going to cost you a good $30k! 

EDIT -- Adding First Impressions video!


----------



## MelindaV

you strike me as someone who is never happy with what you have / grass is always greener on the other side of the fence sort of guy.

might I suggest to appreciate what you have and not worry so much about what you don't


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> you strike me as someone who is never happy with what you have / grass is always greener on the other side of the fence sort of guy.
> 
> might I suggest to appreciate what you have and not worry so much about what you don't


In all seriousness, I absolutely love my Model 3 and I am not entertaining trading it in. My wife is very likely to get a dual motor Model 3 though.

You have somewhat hit the nail on the head with my personality though -- I am always blinded by the next shiny toy. The new thing I am working on is impulse control


----------



## VFRMike

Interestingly enough, I did the same thing but in the reverse order. My wife and I test drove a Performance first and then a Long Range about 1.5 weeks later. So, we take off from the Tesla dealer in the Performance Model 3 and while turning right to get onto the main road I push the throttle about half way down, as another car was approaching. Understand that I am pushing the accelerator half way down as I am used to being in Eco Mode in my Prius. Wow- lesson learned very quickly! Fifty-five to 75 seemed to take about a second and a half. The Long Range, which I still love and is an absolutely wonderful car, had no chance. I knew the moment I drove it (the LR) through the on-ramp, full throttle, onto the highway that the Performance was the one for me. Very different beasts. Seemed like the Performance handled a bit tighter too but I did not check the settings.


----------



## Derik

This is exactly the reason why I'm not signing up for a test drive. I'm really happy with my RWD car. If I don't know what I'm missing I'll be happy for as long as I own the car.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Derik said:


> This is exactly the reason why I'm not signing up for a test drive. I'm really happy with my RWD car. If I don't know what I'm missing I'll be happy for as long as I own the car.


Ignorance is always bliss!


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Ignorance is always bliss!


I have no idea what a Performance is like to drive, and I'm happy.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> I have no idea what a Performance is like to drive, and I'm happy.


You are going to be in love the second you step on the go pedal. Well probably before that, but seriously after that


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Original post updated with video now!


----------



## Quicksilver

It's pretty simple, the Performance model is out of my budget so I am more than happy with the LR. That's the excuse I use so I don't get tempted to test drive it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quicksilver said:


> It's pretty simple, the Performance model is out of my budget so I am more than happy with the LR. That's the excuse I use so I don't get tempted to test drive it.


Well said!


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well said!


Now, if we win the lottery, then all bets are off...


----------



## JWardell

I signed up for a test drive as they were offered (just days) before I could even order my car. I convinced myself I would still go when they call so I can test drive the performance. I'm definitely concerned I will then be even more upset with the lack of insane acceleration in the RWD. But...better to regret doing something than miss the opportunity.


----------



## Gavyne

I didn't need to be told not to test drive a performance model 3. I'm already secretly wanting more of that *ooomph* feel. It's like once you experience that instant torque in a Tesla, you want more because it feels so good. My RWD is dangerously fast already, so it's a good thing I can't afford a P3D. I have never been pulled over before but I fear I may get my first ticket if I had a P3D.

I'm 100% happy with my RWD, and no I'm not scheduling a test drive for the Performance. I wouldn't want to return it.


----------



## [email protected] Detail

I'm so glad I sold my RWD3 right after I got it and decided to wait for the P3D. 

Driving the LEAF to and from work has continued to suck as it has the past 4.5 years.


----------



## PandaM3

Now that the P3D is out... i just refer to my long range model 3 as my beater car. (In my mind that’s how I’m dealing with not havin a P3D)


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> ... you already have a RWD Model 3. I'm trying to digest what happened on my test drive this afternoon and the only thing I can come back with is how do I sell my car without losing money and swing for the fences on the performance car (read as unlikely to happen). My wife does want a Model 3, but she has her heart set on the white/white treatment and thus my car won't do it for her.
> 
> Full video review coming later, but for now I will leave you with this -- the instant torque factor in the RWD is awesome. On the flip slide when you're rolling and hit the GO pedal in the Performance Car you feel your chest sink back into the seat. So I repeat, do not test drive the Model 3 Performance if you already have a Model 3 RWD -- it's going to cost you a good $30k!


I cannot test the Performance version without flying to Honolulu for that purpose, so it's quite unlikely I ever will!
However, it won't be a case of "ignorance is bliss". The LR version already accelerates faster than 99% of the cars on the roads around here, so I don't see the point in getting to 99.5% ;-)
Plus, I love the range on the LR RWD, which I suspect will turn out to be at least 15% better than that on the Performance version (in spite of Tesla's somewhat disingenuous listing of 310mi for all three versions) -- and that's with the 18" Aero wheels on both. I doubt that many purchasers of the Performance version will want to stay on the Aero wheels. With the more appropriate 20" wheels and a driving style to match, the range difference is likely to be on the order of 30-50%.
Where I live, the LR RWD with Aero wheels allows me to charge exclusively at home from my solar array no matter what my destination is -- true zero carbon driving for life! The Performance on 20" wheels, however, would require a stop at a charger for the longer trips, and the grid on the Big Island of Hawaii is powered mostly by fossil fuel...


----------



## Love

@SoFlaModel3 You (and this video) are the devil on my shoulder. I both hate and like you simultaneously. 

I may or may not have been playing around on the configurator last night post watch, thinking out loud as my wife gave me the side eye.

Keep up the great video content!


----------



## LUXMAN

Oh I will be testing it! 
I already have approval from wife to upgrade.
And I have gone over how much I would loose if I sold Ruby and how much this thing would cost me and if it was worth the price difference.....
Yet, as you know, I LOVE Ruby Woo and by Profession, I am a cheapskate, @3V Pilot knows what I mean , so I doubt I would pull the trigger on that especially loosing lifetime Premium data .

BUT.....
I ….
MUSK.....
DRIVE....
IT!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> @SoFlaModel3 You (and this video) are the devil on my shoulder. I both hate and like you simultaneously.
> 
> I may or may not have been playing around on the configurator last night post watch, thinking out loud as my wife gave me the side eye.
> 
> Keep up the great video content!


You're welcome???


----------



## 3V Pilot

Man, I SO agree with the whole reason behind this thread BUT since I'm a total car nut I could never pass up a test drive in a car like the Performance Model 3. I did actually order one and I'm sad to announce that in a very rare moment of sanity I canceled the order. Too many reasons to get into but I'm sure I'll regret that decision, can't imagine a more perfect car EVER in my lifetime! Thanks for the video and the very sound advice that I'm sure I'll ignore if I ever get the chance!


----------



## Love

3V Pilot said:


> Man, I SO agree with the whole reason behind this thread BUT since I'm a total car nut I could never pass up a test drive in a car like the Performance Model 3. I did actually order one and I'm sad to announce that in a very rare moment of sanity I canceled the order. Too many reasons to get into but I'm sure I'll regret that decision, can't imagine a more perfect car EVER in my lifetime! Thanks for the video and the very sound advice that I'm sure I'll ignore if I ever get the chance!


Your significant other gave you that side eye too huh? And the "YOLO!!" argument you threw out didn't change anything? Yeah... I can relate.


----------



## Tchris

I’m hoping the AWD (non-P) will be a good compromise between the RWD and Performance. The $4,000 bump for AWD seems like a bargain compared to another $10,000 (on top of that) for performance. Also, it seems to me there is an opportunity for Tesla to uncork addition performance on the AWD down the road.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tchris said:


> I'm hoping the AWD (non-P) will be a good compromise between the RWD and Performance. The $4,000 bump for AWD seems like a bargain compared to another $10,000 (on top of that) for performance. Also, it seems to me there is an opportunity for Tesla to uncork addition performance on the AWD down the road.


Seeing as how the RWD was 4.6 seconds 0-60 when it first hit the road and has since been software slowed to the rated 5.1 seconds. There must be room to make the 4.5 second Dual Motor faster as well.

There must be a balancing act between not hurting their own sales on more expensive cars and reliability.


----------



## Tchris

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Seeing as how the RWD was 4.6 seconds 0-60 when it first hit the road and has since been software slowed to the rated 5.1 seconds. There must be room to make the 4.5 second Dual Motor faster as well.
> 
> There must be a balancing act between not hurting their own sales on more expensive cars and reliability.


Agree. I figure as the newer Model S & X's come out with improved performance, Tesla may bump up the 0-60 performance on some of the Model 3's. I especially find it hard to believe that there should be a 1 second 0-60 difference between the STD AWD and P-AWD models. Essentially the same motor configuration with exception of beefed up inverter. It seems to me the STD AWD has to be significantly software limited.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Lovesword said:


> Your significant other gave you that side eye too huh? And the "YOLO!!" argument you threw out didn't change anything? Yeah... I can relate.


At this point I have no significant other to please, it's more health issues and 8 more months until I'm retired. It would be harder to justify buying that airplane if I've already spent my nest egg on 1.6 seconds of 0-60 time!


----------



## LUXMAN

3V Pilot said:


> At this point I have no significant other to please, it's more health issues and 8 more months until I'm retired. It would be harder to justify buying that airplane if I've already spent my nest egg on 1.6 seconds of 0-60 time!


Ok! Now you have my attention....Airplane? Do tell!


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Oh I will be testing it!
> I already have approval from wife to upgrade.
> And I have gone over how much I would loose if I sold Ruby and how much this thing would cost me and if it was worth the price difference.....
> Yet, as you know, I LOVE Ruby Woo and by Profession, I am a cheapskate, @3V Pilot knows what I mean , so I doubt I would pull the trigger on that especially loosing lifetime Premium data .
> 
> BUT.....
> I ….
> MUSK.....
> DRIVE....
> IT!


Well. Ruby gave me her take on the thought of upgrading....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Well. Ruby gave me her take on the thought of upgrading....
> View attachment 13207


That's it, next Tesla Easter egg should be the Rick Roll!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Ok! Now you have my attention....Airplane? Do tell!


Since I'll never get my medical back I'm thinking about getting a Light Sport. Brand new, full glass panel, BRS, and only 5 gallons/hr......

http://flightdesignusa.com/aircraft/ctlsi/


----------



## LUXMAN

3V Pilot said:


> Since I'll never get my medical back I'm thinking about getting a Light Sport. Brand new, full glass panel, BRS, and only 5 gallons/hr......
> 
> http://flightdesignusa.com/aircraft/ctlsi/


Very cool! Not bad price either.


----------



## tipton

Yes, there is no way I'm driving this. I thought my RWD was unreal that it was so fast. I got a S P90D from service and it was like being launched when flooring it your were thrown back in the seat it was so ridiculous it was almost amusement park-like. When i got the RWD back after a week of fixing the back windshield it felt so slow.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

As a follow up, I'm doing the overnight test drive next weekend -- I may be crazy!


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As a follow up, I'm doing the overnight test drive next weekend -- I may be crazy!


And u swung that how??


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> As a follow up, I'm doing the overnight test drive next weekend -- I may be crazy!


How do I get on the "Weekend" test drive program!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> And u swung that how??





3V Pilot said:


> How do I get on the "Weekend" test drive program!


They offered and I accepted.

I think somewhere mixed in between was an ... oh my god, are you sure, is this real....


----------



## GDN

3V Pilot said:


> Since I'll never get my medical back I'm thinking about getting a Light Sport. Brand new, full glass panel, BRS, and only 5 gallons/hr......
> 
> http://flightdesignusa.com/aircraft/ctlsi/


And the coolest part is it looks like you can have a light or dark colored interior. What a choice.


----------



## GDN

Bernard said:


> I cannot test the Performance version without flying to Honolulu for that purpose, so it's quite unlikely I ever will!
> However, it won't be a case of "ignorance is bliss". The LR version already accelerates faster than 99% of the cars on the roads around here, so I don't see the point in getting to 99.5% ;-)
> Plus, I love the range on the LR RWD, which I suspect will turn out to be at least 15% better than that on the Performance version (in spite of Tesla's somewhat disingenuous listing of 310mi for all three versions) -- and that's with the 18" Aero wheels on both. I doubt that many purchasers of the Performance version will want to stay on the Aero wheels. With the more appropriate 20" wheels and a driving style to match, the range difference is likely to be on the order of 30-50%.
> Where I live, the LR RWD with Aero wheels allows me to charge exclusively at home from my solar array no matter what my destination is -- true zero carbon driving for life! The Performance on 20" wheels, however, would require a stop at a charger for the longer trips, and the grid on the Big Island of Hawaii is powered mostly by fossil fuel...


So - they even have a P3D in Honolulu huh? Will be there in September. There will be 4 of us. If we all sign up now - we could just maybe end up with it for the day or a few hours each day !! lol Figuring that would never work.


----------



## calvan

Interesting I have had the opposite thought. 5.1s 0-60 isn’t that fast so ordered performance. Went and test drove a RWD recently and was much quicker than I expected, made me wonder if the extra money is gonna be a waste.


----------



## OldnSlo

Wife wanted white interior, 1st opportunity to configure white interior was with a P3D. Happy Wife Happy Life !
So glad the RWD didn’t get the white interior first ! I assume some day she’ll find out the HP rating. For now she’s set up to drive in Chill mode and she’s very happy. I configured with the Aero wheels so no one knows the difference until we get the rear emblem


----------



## SoFlaModel3

OldnSlo said:


> Wife wanted white interior, 1st opportunity to configure white interior was with a P3D. Happy Wife Happy Life !
> So glad the RWD didn't get the white interior first ! I assume some day she'll find out the HP rating. For now she's set up to drive in Chill mode and she's very happy. I configured with the Aero wheels so no one knows the difference until we get the rear emblem


Ahhh Performance Model 3 in Chill Mode. Say it ain't so 



calvan said:


> Interesting I have had the opposite thought. 5.1s 0-60 isn't that fast so ordered performance. Went and test drove a RWD recently and was much quicker than I expected, made me wonder if the extra money is gonna be a waste.


Yes the RWD car is all the fast you should need on a daily basis. There is never a situation where the instant torque doesn't get you on the highway or around something. That said you haven't wasted your money


----------



## plankeye

You all needed to drive a manual 2.7l inline 4 Tacoma for nine years before getting your RWD 3. That vehicle makes the RWD 3 feel like a rocket. I have absolutely no desire or need for anything faster. Besides, I just wanted an electric car that I could travel in. I wasn't necessarily looking for a dragster. But I feel like I got one anyway.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

plankeye said:


> You all needed to drive a manual 2.7l inline 4 Tacoma for nine years before getting your RWD 3. That vehicle makes the RWD 3 feel like a rocket. I have absolutely no desire or need for anything faster. Besides, I just wanted an electric car that I could travel in. I wasn't necessarily looking for a dragster. But I feel like I got one anyway.


I think my RWD Model 3 is going 100 MPH before my previous (Hyundai Sonata) is able to go 50 MPH


----------



## OldnSlo

Went out with my wife for my first drive. My biggest takeaway from driving in Chill mode is that it makes the P3D a regular car that I would trust everyone to drive. The white seats are super comfortable and remind me of the seats in the Model X we rented. The suspension is great, firm but not stiff and bumps, even speed bumps are absorbed easily. She didn’t feel the suspension was too stiff and she usually drives a Lexus RX. In chill mode it still has very good acceleration that builds, but not scary fast. No head rush when you floor it but speed builds quickly and smoothly. If you are worried about your spouse/significant other being uncomfortable driving the car, don’t be, just tell them to keep it in chill mode.

Sport mode is a major rush, looking forward to playing with it more in legal environs.


----------



## garsh

OldnSlo said:


> In chill mode it still has very good acceleration that builds, but not scary fast. No head rush when you floor it but speed builds quickly and smoothly. If you are worried about your spouse/significant other being uncomfortable driving the car, don't be, just tell them to keep it in chill mode.


A Model 3 Performance in chill mode is still quicker than every other car I've owned.
That includes my wife's Hyundai Tucson - the reigning champion for "quickest car I've owned" at 0-60 mph in 7.9s.
Yes, that's how pathetic my collection of cars have been over the years.


----------



## invalid

I test drove a P3D today and found this thread since I'm on the fence between AWD and P3D. I'm come from a Audi S4 daily driver and a Porsche 911 GT3 fun/track car. My wife has forbid me from selling the Porsche. She likes it too much.

So the AWD is close to the S4, but I find myself tempted by the P3D with Performance Upgrade, since like some of the subtle (but pricey) tweaks, and the appeal of something faster, but also pretty stealthy.

0-60 and quarter mile times are interesting, but more curious about things beyond that from others who've driven the P3D and the RWD or AWD. Is the handling and steering feedback about the same? I didn't get on the call all that much since had stupid Bay Area traffic. The car felt pretty good, but don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## EValuatED

invalid said:


> I test drove a P3D today and found this thread since I'm on the fence between AWD and P3D. I'm come from a Audi S4 daily driver and a Porsche 911 GT3 fun/track car. My wife has forbid me from selling the Porsche. She likes it too much.
> 
> So the AWD is close to the S4, but I find myself tempted by the P3D with Performance Upgrade, since like some of the subtle (but pricey) tweaks, and the appeal of something faster, but also pretty stealthy.
> 
> 0-60 and quarter mile times are interesting, but more curious about things beyond that from others who've driven the P3D and the RWD or AWD. Is the handling and steering feedback about the same? I didn't get on the call all that much since had stupid Bay Area traffic. The car felt pretty good, but don't have anything to compare it to.


First of all, very cool fun/track car! Understand on the comparison... think we're all expecting the non-performance AWD and the performance without PUO (20" wheels, etc.) to feel very similar except when you get on it .

(Note that you can get free lifetime supercharging if you order a performance edition by 16 September, via any of our referral codes, so that's a perq if you go for the performance edition.)


----------



## invalid

EValuatED said:


> First of all, very cool fun/track car! Understand on the comparison... think we're all expecting the non-performance AWD and the performance without PUO (20" wheels, etc.) to feel very similar except when you get on it .
> 
> (Note that you can get free lifetime supercharging if you order a performance edition by 16 September, via any of our referral codes, so that's a perq if you go for the performance edition.)


Yeah, ultimately, would love to get AWD + PUO. 

I know the supercharging referral program, and have a friends code, but it doesn't feel like a big decision influencer. Currently its a stalemate between the kid in me and the practical side of me.


----------



## EValuatED

invalid said:


> Yeah, ultimately, would love to get AWD + PUO.
> 
> I know the supercharging referral program, and have a friends code, but it doesn't feel like a big decision influencer. Currently its a stalemate between the kid in me and the practical side of me.


Haha! Completely understand. I held out for AWD and ordered that with the free LTE offer. Then caved and ordered Performance when the free Supercharging offer came. That was my rationale (-ization) and I'm sticking with it! (I.e., the kid won!)


----------



## marusan

Now that I own one of these beasts, I'm going weigh in.

I was a little unconventional. I managed to [consciously] avoid ever driving an electric vehicle as soon as I put down my reservation back on 3/31. I wanted it to be a complete surprise. I even managed to avoid even *riding* in a Model 3 until last week. Fortunately, it was just a RWD. I wasn't all that impressed, but the driver didn't have much of a lead foot, either.

I'd always planned on getting the AWD. When the P came down in price on 6/26 and I could finally order, I took the plunge. That was a grueling two-month wait (on top of the two years).

I took delivery on Monday morning. And now here's the problem: I don't think I ever want to drive a conventional car again. I've ridden in a P85D, and experienced that gut-wrenching acceleration (as a passenger), but the Model 3 is in a class of its own. It's the right size, there's _always more power_, you can take a 90º corner like Automan (go look it up), and yet it's quiet and comfy as can be. The ride on the 20" wheels is no worse than my old car (a small, albeit heavy, 4-seat convertible). And, somehow, I don't even notice the funny front-end -- the eye-popping multi-coat red paint completely distract you from it.

I have a gripe or two here and there, but most of them I'll get used to. E.g., I'm not a fan of the mirrors (I had aspherical mirrors on my VW), and the far edge of the screen is a little difficult to work with while driving. Aside from those, everything else falls into the "I'll get used to it" or "Tesla will fix it with an upgrade" category.

So, affirming the original post, don't test drive one unless you _really_ think you'll get one. After this thing, you won't want anything else.


----------



## Bernard

invalid said:


> I test drove a P3D today and found this thread since I'm on the fence between AWD and P3D. I'm come from a Audi S4 daily driver and a Porsche 911 GT3 fun/track car. My wife has forbid me from selling the Porsche. She likes it too much.
> 
> So the AWD is close to the S4, but I find myself tempted by the P3D with Performance Upgrade, since like some of the subtle (but pricey) tweaks, and the appeal of something faster, but also pretty stealthy.
> 
> 0-60 and quarter mile times are interesting, but more curious about things beyond that from others who've driven the P3D and the RWD or AWD. Is the handling and steering feedback about the same? I didn't get on the call all that much since had stupid Bay Area traffic. The car felt pretty good, but don't have anything to compare it to.


Can't comment on the P3D vs. AWD. vs. RWD, as I have an RWD and have not driven the other versions. But I have driven an Audi S4 and an Audi A6 (European versions) and can testify that the Model 3 RWD handles *way* better than either one of those (and I really liked the A6) -- not just acceleration, since that's a given for a Tesla, but more importantly steering feel, cornering, stability, precision, quickness in turns, etc. All on a first-production RWD model with fuel-optimized tires (Aero wheels and the stock Michelin MXM4 under high pressure).
Obviously, for track, you'd want the P3D, with the forthcoming track mode, but for a daily driver that will easily exceed your S4 in every respect, there is really no need to look beyond the RWD (or AWD if you need it for winter weather).


----------



## invalid

I actually picked up my P3D w/ PUP on 9/8. 

It is a super nice car. Nothing else really compares. Just things like switching steering modes can really change the feel. I haven't driven it a whole lot yet, since was doing PPF/ceramic last week and babying it until it was done.

Also, I have sold the Porsche and Audi. Ultimately decided my fun track car shouldn't be worth more than all others combined. Will likely be getting a 2001-2006 BMW M3 for the track in spring.


----------



## plankeye

invalid said:


> I actually picked up my P3D w/ PUP on 9/8.
> 
> It is a super nice car. Nothing else really compares. Just things like switching steering modes can really change the feel. I haven't driven it a whole lot yet, since was doing PPF/ceramic last week and babying it until it was done.
> 
> Also, I have sold the Porsche and Audi. Ultimately decided my fun track car shouldn't be worth more than all others combined. Will likely be getting a 2001-2006 BMW M3 for the track in spring.


I had a slightly less difficult decision to trade in the 5sp, I4, crank-window Tacoma. 

Congrats! Enjoy the car!


----------



## evsnorlax

Seriously, DO NOT TEST DRIVE THE P3D unless you have plans on maybe buying it. 

My first experience with the model 3 was when on two different occasions where I got to ride as a passenger of the RWD. My first impression was "meh", doesn't have much torque or power as the X or S and was quite boring. I still thought the 3 was cool but not really 'all that'. I was in the market to buy an X but felt the X and S were outdated. Fast forward a month later I had plans on buying the AWD-non P as I still thought the 3 had the best technology to date. I got a call and Tesla only had RWD or P3D+ and my advisor set me up to drive the P3D+ and I was BLOWN away. This thing had so much power and torque, it was quick and nimble, the white interior gave it a much more spacious feeling, it was smoother than the RWD, and so much more. I was sold.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

evsnorlax said:


> Seriously, DO NOT TEST DRIVE THE P3D unless you have plans on maybe buying it.
> 
> My first experience with the model 3 was when on two different occasions where I got to ride as a passenger of the RWD. My first impression was "meh", doesn't have much torque or power as the X or S and was quite boring. I still thought the 3 was cool but not really 'all that'. I was in the market to buy an X but felt the X and S were outdated. Fast forward a month later I had plans on buying the AWD-non P as I still thought the 3 had the best technology to date. I got a call and Tesla only had RWD or P3D+ and my advisor set me up to drive the P3D+ and I was BLOWN away. This thing had so much power and torque, it was quick and nimble, the white interior gave it a much more spacious feeling, it was smoother than the RWD, and so much more. I was sold.


That's what happens - all it takes is a drive and you're sold!


----------



## systemBuilder

Okay guys, here is my 9d-old P3D+ with what I call the "Blink Drive" (a starship drive faster than warp drive, from the SyFy show "Dark Matter"). Just punch the accelerator to teleport from here to there!!! Faster than EVERY porsche made before 2000, the P3D+ with blink drive is also a bargain, as it's cheaper, more reliable, safer, and holds FOUR passengers COMFORTABLY. Oh yeah it doesn't pollute and gets better mileage, too!

My little son makes the cutest sounds when I use this car's super powers ...
[before] No Dad no no no No No No NO NO NONONO!!!
[during] uhhh auuuuuugghhh auuuuguugghghgh aaaaagggghhhhghh aahhghghhghghghghg!!!
He is 16 years old!


----------

